# Niseko Japan Jan 2017



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Damn... my friend and I are planning Feb 2-16. Maybe we should change it... lol.


----------



## whitelinesman (Jun 30, 2016)

Sounds good bro. I arrive in Tokyo 14th January and may just fly straight to Sapporo the following day and train up! Good cheap flights on Jetstar Japan at the mo! What dates will you be around? If I don't spend a bit of time around Myoko area, I'll probably just spend the whole time in Niseko again, there are worse places to spend 3-4 weeks


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

@whitelinesman I sadly will be heading down south when you get to Tokyo. For flights I recommend SkyMark as they are cheaper and they are very accommodating when it comes to large bags (specific to snowboards/skis) thought I am not sure if they have a line that goes from Tokyo to New Chitose. If you decide to go down to Kyushu during your visit I would join you in one of the smaller mountains down here.


----------



## a_human (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah dude! Me and my buddy will be in Niseko for a few weeks from Christmas onwards, we'll easily be keen to join in on some lesser-known pow. We were there last year too, had such an epic time that we had to book another one asap. Which crib are you staying at up there?


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

@a_human I will be staying in the Hirafu Village area, what about yourself?


----------



## a_human (Aug 31, 2016)

Vortxe said:


> @a_human I will be staying in the Hirafu Village area, what about yourself?


Nice, same for us. We're staying at Hirafu Backpackers, same place as last year - met so many good people there. Last time we got the all mtn pass but I'm pretty sure we're only gonna go for the Hirafu-Hanazono one this time and put the extra cash towards a couple more Rusutsu trips instead. Do you have a fave spot or anything that we might miss out on with only the Grand Hirafu pass?


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

Really? You lucky Dogs, I was trying to stay there again this time around as well but ended up at the Ramat instead. I typically just get the all mountain pass due to the fact that I end up boarding with a lot of the people from the lodge I stay at and all of them want to try out certain runs. 
As for my favorite spots I would have to hit up my friend up in Niseko to get the names. Typically he takes a few days off work and drives me and a few of my friends up to random spots.
Perhaps I could pitch in for the Rusutsu trip and tag along.


----------



## a_human (Aug 31, 2016)

Bummer, seems like it fills up pretty quick. Nisse and Dave run a great ship there though. Yeah that was pretty much us last time too. Although with the full pass being more than double the price of Grand Hirafu, I guess you've gotta check how deep your pockets really are (mine are pretty shallow atm, ha).

Sounds like a priceless connection you've got there. Hopefully the snow is off the hook this year and it kind of opens up more terrain around the place. Even though last year was insanely fun, I heard it was like the worst snowfall in 50 years or something?? Crazy.

But yeah definitely, the more the merrier!


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

It really does, its an awesome place to stay at and its cheaper than most other places. True true, I save up all year for my trips up there so that I can splurge a little bit and truly enjoy myself. But I also live in Japan, so its cheaper over all for me than it is for you as I dont have to pay for the flight from the states and such. 

Yeah last year wasnt exactly the best, but as Niseko is amazing when it comes to snow its still not bad when they have a bad season. 

Sounds like a plan then. Sadly my friend decided to go back home to Alaska to see his wife and parents this year instead of joining me, he still gets to hit some pretty nice slopes up there though.


----------

